# Dogs With Cancer



## magicre

Cancer in dogs is not very different than cancer in humans......the cells mutate and divide and wreak havoc.

Whilst i can rattle off a diet for humans, i'm not an expert for dogs.

i do know this.

cancer loves sugar.
cancer loves salt. 
cancer gets off on all the crap we are not supposed to eat.

which is why, believe it or not, carrots are not good for cancer patients, be they human or dog or cat, because of the high sugar content.

for raw feeders and for bill, particularly, abby has liver cancer. i had a truffy (cocker spaniel) with liver cancer.

she did not live the year that abby is living and i attribute it to raw feeding.

because cancer, however, taxes the immune system, a little help is not untoward and that's where supplements come in.

believe it or not, bill, if you buy marrow bones and scrape the marrow out, it's very high in nutrients and will be a nice addition to her diet....nice that they are so cheap...use the marrow bone for soup.

rich red meats help her immune system fight off any other disease that may try to get in.

what the immune system has problems with is fighting a battle on more than one front...so whilst it is fighting the cancer it has to sleep with one eye open, hoping against hope that a cold is not around the corner or something else....

rarely does the cancer kill....usually it's a complication...and since the liver is a cleansing organ and an excretory organ...the best way to keep it healthy is with vitamins, believe it or not, chicken broth that you make...you eat the boiled chicken, give her the broth.....she needs a lot of fluids.....

supplements help, especially vitamin c, betacarotene (precursor to A), like a multi vitamin, a good one and there are some that are made strictly for cancer dogs...i had mentioned berte's immune blend...there are others which may be better and maybe there are folks here who will recommend.

Milk Thistle Extract, from the bright pink-flowered thistle that grows wild along roadsides, is the favorite herbal liver protector. Valued for its medicinal and nutritional properties for more than 2000 years, milk thistle has been commonly used to treat liver diseases since the Middle Ages. Today, more than 150 clinical studies have shown that milk thistle has a beneficial effect on the liver in humans and in animals.

Milk thistle extract blocks the entrance of harmful toxins and helps to remove these toxins from liver cells. Milk thistle's active ingredient—silymarin—works as a powerful antioxidant, and has also been shown to regenerate injured liver cells by inducing new DNA and RNA synthesis.

Milk thistle:

Promotes the flow of bile, which helps emulsify fats 
Protects the outer membrane of liver cells 
Provides antioxidant protection to limit free radical damage 
Regenerates damaged liver cells 


i do know i would increase her fish intake....not farmed fish, but ocean fresh, like mackerel, salmon, anchovy, sardines...they are the ones with the highest omega 3...

you don't necessarily want to increase her fat too much, but you don't want to decrease it, because you don't want to tax her body further and the liver detoxifies....more fat will give her fatty liver and impede its ability to do its job.

so there's a start.....everyone can jump in....: )


----------



## SpooOwner

Does it matter what kind of cancer the dog has? I noticed you mentioned some foods specific to liver function, for Abby.


----------



## DaneMama

I would be interested in furthering this topic so it can go up on the pmr blog. That cool with everyone? 

It would be awesome for us all to collaborate on studying one particular aspect of this topic. Thoughts?


----------



## Savage Destiny

Burdock root also supports liver function, so for a liver cancer I would absolutely be adding that to a diet. 

My Pit Bull Riddle had a mast cell tumor removed last month, so I've recently done a lot of research on cancer. I think the #1 biggest thing is, as Magicre mentioned, removal of carbs. Riddle already ate raw, but I've gone so far as to remove even biscuits from her diet- she only gets freeze dried or roasted meat treats now. 

Mast cell is a little different from other cancers, as mast cells are part of the immune system to begin with. So you can't do the massive stimulation of the immune system like you would with other cancers, because it can promote mast cell growth. There's a fine line to walk with boosting the immune system, but not too much. However with any other cancer, boosting the immune system is a huge part of fighting it. 

Astragalas can help boost the immune system, although it can be hard to get ahold of sometimes. Mushrooms like Shiitake and Reishi are a great immune booster. We have Riddle on a Power Mushrooms blend. I like it because it not only has the immune boosting mushrooms, but mushrooms that help absorb and use the others. 

Cruciferous vegetables like kale, broccoli, and bok choy are good cancer fighters. Riddle gets 1/2 cup a day now of pureed dark green leafy veggies, just to help combat her tumors. 

Cancer is so scary.


----------



## RaisingWolves

My 9.5 year old boxer had 2 mast cell tumors removed recently. The first one was removed December 2010, and the pathology came back grade 2 with a mitotic index of 1. Eight weeks later, he developed a 2nd tumor and we rushed him back into surgery for removal. The pathology came back a grade 2 with 0 mitotic index. Our vet said the last tumor was leaning towards a grade 1. 
For both tumors, we gave our boxer a 4 week daily regimen of benadryl and tagament (h1 & h2 histamine blockers) twice a day. 
Benefits of tagament & benadryl
Bavaria's Boxers News - Vera Kollar

The supplements I've been using post MCT removal...

Fish oil given with a multi-vitamin
Vitamin C (I use Cran tri C from Nature's Famacy because it includes all three C's)
2 capsules of Broccomax (broccoli seed extract) split into am & pm meals. (for cancer fighting benefits)
4life Transfer plus (human grade) Boost Your Dog's Immune System and Prevent Disease - Dog Health Report - Dog Care - Dog Health Problems Solved!


I forgot to mention, both tumors were removed with very clean margins. The narrowest margin was 2cm. :smile: I hope we have seen the last cancer cell!

I've talked to a few boxer friends who have been through this, and one boxer lived 6 years past MCT removal, the other lived 4 years. I also received a message from someone on my raw chat telling me about about her dog surviving 6 years post grade 3 removal with no chemo, feeding a raw diet and supplements.


----------



## wildflower5150

Raisingwolves,
Thank you for that supplement info, my Black lab is going thru the same thing now, almost idential, she is 12. I have her on Solid Gold Seameal, salmon oil, probiotics and a cancer supplement called ES Clear from [i} * * * Links Deleted by Moderator * * * RFD[/i]. I just ordered the Power Mushroom blend that Savage (THANK YOU SAVAGE DESTINY) suggested and powdered vitamin C. Poor thing, I'll try just about anything! She doesn't seem to mind though, as long as I mix it all up with something good! I'll have to look into the Broccomax as well! I switched both of my dogs to raw after I found out that cancer feeds on carbs. 
Good luck to you!

-sorry for the linky moderator!


----------



## cprcheetah

I have a friend who has a chow chow who was diagnosed with Bladder cancer in May 2008, the Dr told her to buy food in small bags....dog quit eating so she did research and switched to raw, her dog is STILL going, and you can't tell she's even 11 years old hardly at all.


----------



## magicre

SpooOwner said:


> Does it matter what kind of cancer the dog has? I noticed you mentioned some foods specific to liver function, for Abby.


there are so many different kinds of cancer, that, to do this absolutely right, one would have to see an oncologist who absolutely knows the supplements and foods....especially foods that help to fight cancer, just as a person would avoid gout foods, like spinach....a dog with a certain kind of cancer would benefit from specific supplements and foods.....

i am not an expert nor do i play one on television...there are some basics i am pretty sure i know...and i'm hoping there are others who have either dealt with cancer dogs or who have more knowledge than i.

i do know the basics that i would add in to any dog with cancer and that's beta carotene, c, d, e, omega 3, anti oxidants, k (not menadione or synthetic).

i'd offer a diet rich in red meat because the one thing you want to do is support the bone marrow to create red and white blood cells and platelets and all the goodies that make us healthy and strong.

we want them to drink....and, while it's so popular to offer cranberry juice for kidney problems...no matter what anyone or any study says, i will not believe them, for cranberry juice has sugar. cranberry pills without sugar -- that's another story....and can be beneficial....for kidney problems...

i would increase fat but good fat...like from fish and the marrow, not the bone....not fat from pork necessarily...beef fat...marrow fat....

i think many cancer diets are similar.....even as the cancers themselves are different....but they all divide and mutate and take over, so eating the highest of qualities can do nothing but help.


----------



## magicre

i agree..and i bet there are many here who have much to offer...my experiences with cancer are more geared toward humans, but i don't see much of a difference other than the veggies and fruit slurries we force down patients' throats....

having said that, anti oxidants come in liquids, concentrates and gelcaps.....

i am very interested to hear what others have to say.


----------



## magicre

with a dog with cancer, this is one time i would add in anything with antioxidants...and that includes veggies that are either crushed or pureed or powdered...because they will be absorbed by the blood and they will hit that cellular and molecular level.

i would not think of veggies as food at this point, i would think of it as dark dark green medicine.


----------



## RaisingWolves

wildflower5150 said:


> Raisingwolves,
> Thank you for that supplement info, my Black lab is going thru the same thing now, almost idential, she is 12. I have her on Solid Gold Seameal, salmon oil, probiotics and a cancer supplement called ES Clear from [i} * * * Links Deleted by Moderator * * * RFD[/i]. I just ordered the Power Mushroom blend that Savage (THANK YOU SAVAGE DESTINY) suggested and powdered vitamin C. Poor thing, I'll try just about anything! She doesn't seem to mind though, as long as I mix it all up with something good! I'll have to look into the Broccomax as well! I switched both of my dogs to raw after I found out that cancer feeds on carbs.
> Good luck to you!



I purchased Dr. Dressler's book "The Dog Cancer Survival Book", and he gives a list of supplements based on the cancer your dealing with and if you choose chemotherapy or radiation treatment. I don't use all the supplements in Dr. D's book. He sells accocaps and I chose 4 life transfer factor plus instead. I give transfer factor to my pup too because I believe vaccinations do have a negative effect on our dog's immune system. I have decided that I am no longer vaccinating my boxer.

I forgot to mention one more supplement I use based on Dr. D's recommendation for MCT. I use- Modified citrus pectin (MCP binds to outside of cancer cells, helping to block them from attaching to surrounding blood cells. Fewer blood vessels means less nutrition for tumors .less growth- less metastais).

Here is Dr. D's blog about tagament and benadryl use for MCT. 

Why use stomach medication for mast cell tumors?

Mast Cell Tumor Surgery and Benadryl

MCT's release a lot of histamines into the body causing GI upset. I started giving benadryl/tagment right after our vet aspirated the tumors. My doc said anytime a MCT is disturbed, it can release large amounts of histamines into the body. Some vets use a benadryl drip during MCT removal. 

I have to be very careful with my boxer's diet. I cannot include a lot of fresh veggies in his diet without upsetting his stomach. He tolerates Broccomax very well. It is a wonderful antioxidant with powerful cancer fighting. I also have to make sure my boxer has more bone in his diet to prevent diarrhea.
I also cycle on and off human grade probiotics. 
Slippery elm is good for coating the intestines too. I haven't used it, but I have boxer friends who use it and swear by it.


----------



## MollyWoppy

As some of you know, I have a husband undergoing radiation treatment for cancer at the moment. We have been told that whilst he is receiving the radiation, we must strictly avoid all antioxidant supplements, (Vit A, C, E, beta carotene and selenium) as they may have an opposing action to the radiation treatment. In other words, you don't want the antioxidants reducing the effect of the radiation treatment.
I presume it would apply to dogs undergoing this type of treatment as well.


----------



## magicre

there is a huge controversy about this issue.....and many docs feel very strongly about it whichever side of the fence they are on....

certainly the type of cancer determines recommendations and here is an article if you feel like reading it. i'm sure there are plenty from every angle...as there always is with medicine.

Re: Should Supplemental Antioxidant Administration Be Avoided During Chemotherapy and Radiation Therapy?


----------



## Savage Destiny

For the others dealing with MCTs (and I'm sorry we're all in this same boat), are you using any turmeric/curcumin supplements? Turmeric has shown to be excellent at slowing or preventing tumor growth. Curcumin is the extract of turmeric, and much stronger. My vet just ordered Thorne Labs' CurcuVET for us, and we're about halfway through the bottle. Poor Riddle, she's on so many supplements. What entirely are you guys using? Riddle is getting...

Standard Process Dermal Support
Thorne CurcuVET
Kan Essentials Dispel Stasis in the Palace of Blood
Health Concerns Power Mushrooms
InClover's Optagest
Rx Vitamins RxBiotic
Standard Process Cataplex E

My vet is a homeopathic vet, so some of these might not be available through regular vets. I'd be interested to see lists of what everyone else is on!


----------



## magicre

turmeric and cumin go into almost every dish i cook.....LOL

the dogs get cumin and turmeric with eggs...yum. this is super seasoning.


----------



## RaisingWolves

I use turmeric and I purchased curcumin, but I was afraid to use it. 
Dr. Dressler recommends using curcumin under veterinary supervision if the dog has gall bladder or liver problems. It can lower insulin requirement in a diabetic dog. Also, he states there is some controversy as to whether it causes problems with pre-exisiting stomach intestinal ulcers. My boxer has always had the most sensitive stomach so I was afraid to try it. Is turmeric is the milder form of curcumin?


----------



## magicre

RaisingWolves said:


> I use turmeric and I purchased curcumin, but I was afraid to use it.
> Dr. Dressler recommends using curcumin under veterinary supervision if the dog has gall bladder or liver problems. It can lower insulin requirement in a diabetic dog. Also, he states there is some controversy as to whether it causes problems with pre-exisiting stomach intestinal ulcers. My boxer has always had the most sensitive stomach so I was afraid to try it. Is turmeric is the milder form of curcumin?


i misunderstood. i thought you said cumin, not curcumin.....if you're using turmeric, curcumin is in the same family....and, it's in the same famly as ginger, which i would use, especially if a dog is not reacting well to radiation or chemo...it settles the stomach..

and just between you and me, i'd get me some medical marijuana and blow a little in my dog's face to slow down the nausea. my hand to g'd.


----------



## RaisingWolves

magicre said:


> and just between you and me, i'd get me some medical marijuana and blow a little in my dog's face to slow down the nausea. my hand to g'd.


:high5::biggrin1:now you're talking! 


In think I misunderstood...
What's the difference between cumin and curcumin ?


----------



## magicre

Cumin (Cuminum cyminum, pronounced /ˈkjuːmɨn/ or UK: /ˈkʌmɨn/, US: /ˈkuːmɨn/, and sometimes spelled cummin) is a flowering plant in the family Apiaceae, native from the east Mediterranean to East India. Its seeds, in ground form, are used in the cuisines of many different cultures.

MedicineIn South Asia, cumin tea (dry seeds boiled in hot water) is used to distinguish false labour (due to gas) from real labour.

In Sri Lanka, toasting cumin seeds and then boiling them in water makes a tea used to soothe acute stomach problems.

People in parts of South Asia commonly believe cumin seeds help with digestion. Some scientific evidence suggests cumin may aid digestion by stimulating enzymes to break down foods.[10]

[edit] Nutritional valueCumin seeds Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz) 
Energy 1,567 kJ (375 kcal) 
Carbohydrates 44.24 g 
Sugars 2.25 g 
Dietary fiber 10.5 g 
Fat 22.27 g 
saturated 1.535 g 
Protein 17.81 g 
Water 8.06 g 
Vitamin A equiv. 64 μg (7%) 
Riboflavin (Vit. B2) 0.327 mg (22%) 
Niacin (Vit. B3) 4.579 mg (31%) 
Vitamin B6 0.435 mg (33%) 
Folate (Vit. B9) 10 μg (3%) 
Vitamin B12 0 μg (0%) 
Vitamin C 7.7 mg (13%) 
Vitamin E 3.33 mg (22%) 
Vitamin K 5.4 μg (5%) 
Calcium 931 mg (93%) 
Iron 66.36 mg (531%) 
Magnesium 366 mg (99%) 
Phosphorus 499 mg (71%) 
Potassium 1788 mg (38%) 
Sodium 168 mg (7%) 
Zinc 4.8 mg (48%) 
Percentages are relative to US recommendations for adults.
Source: USDA Nutrient database 

Although cumin seeds contain a relatively large percentage of iron, extremely large quantities of cumin would need to be consumed for it to serve as a significant dietary source (see nutrition data).

===================

Curcumin is the principal curcuminoid of the popular Indian spice turmeric, which is a member of the ginger family (Zingiberaceae). The other two curcuminoids are desmethoxycurcumin and bis-desmethoxycurcumin. The curcuminoids are natural phenols and are responsible for the yellow color of turmeric. Curcumin can exist in at least two tautomeric forms, keto and enol. The enol form is more energetically stable in the solid phase and in solution.[1]

Curcumin can be used for boron quantification in the curcumin method. It reacts with boric acid forming a red colored compound, known as rosocyanine.

Curcumin is brightly yellow colored and may be used as a food coloring. As a food additive, its E number is E100.[2]

Its potential anticancer effects stem from its ability to induce apoptosis in cancer cells without cytotoxic effects on healthy cells. Curcumin can interfere with the activity of the transcription factor NF-κB, which has been linked to a number of inflammatory diseases such as cancer.[30]

A 2009 study suggested curcumin may inhibit mTOR complex I via a novel mechanism.[31]

Another 2009 study on curcumin effects on cancer states it "modulates growth of tumor cells through regulation of multiple cell signaling pathways including cell proliferation pathway (cyclin D1, c-myc), cell survival pathway (Bcl-2, Bcl-xL, cFLIP, XIAP, c-IAP1), caspase activation pathway (caspase-8, 3, 9), tumor suppressor pathway (p53, p21) death receptor pathway (DR4, DR5), mitochondrial pathways, and protein kinase pathway (JNK, Akt, and AMPK)".[32]

A 2010 study in malignant brain tumors showed curcumin effectively inhibits tumor cell proliferation, as well as migration and invasion, and these effects may be mediated through interference with the STAT3 signaling pathway.[33]

When 0.2% curcumin is added to diet given to rats or mice previously given a carcinogen, it significantly reduces colon carcinogenesis.[34]

Curcumin has recently been shown to have phyto-estrogenic activity that might contribute to activity against breast cancer.[35] In the murine model of breast cancer metastasis, curcumin inhibits the formation of lung metastases [36] probably through the NF-kappa-B dependent regulation of protumorigenic inflammatory cytokines


all in all, they are two different spices from two different families...both of which have alleged medicinal qualities and health benefits...the indians and similar cultures swear by them....

and adding ginger to the recipe helps with nausea and vomiting after chemo or radiation.


----------



## magicre

please.....we need more information if people have it...be they old wives' tales or solid science which changes every day...if not for abby and it is for abby but for other dogs who die every day from cancer.....


----------

